# Main > General Discussion >  Hay again

## ZleapingBear

Hay all. Id just drob by and say hallo. I have just been in Kosovo fore a looong time, and actealy just wanted to say hallo again.

besides that do, id like to know if any one of you have used one of my toturials

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...299#post104299

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...810#post104810

Mostly because id liek to se the resulsts if any one have.


Yours ZB-

----------

